# flyer for Tacoma/Burley creek swap



## Burleycreek (Jan 26, 2022)

here’s the flyer call either number with any questions. first come first serve on spaces


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice start to the Spring!  Should be fun..


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 27, 2022)

👍👍


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 27, 2022)

😍😍


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 27, 2022)

Pam and I took a little trip out there.  Super easy to get to. 13 minutes across Narrows bridge. The place is perfect for a meet.


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2022)

Great hand-done flyer. It has that Nice old-timey feel.


----------



## Handlebart (Jan 27, 2022)

Boris said:


> Great hand-done flyer. It has that Nice old-timey feel.



Thanks. Glad to take on more flyer art for other events on request.


----------



## JRE (Jan 30, 2022)

Few of us Oregon guys plan on going.fyi were doing the Kiezer swapped again in June.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 11, 2022)

Ryan is getting a lot of response for this meet. Free overnite camping ! gonna be a fun weekend, can't wait...


----------



## JRE (Feb 20, 2022)

Looks like the wife is going to stay home. I'll. Be heading out the door at 2:30 am and get there around 6 am. Plan to bring a few bikes and a bunch of parts. Brian and Shawn are also bringing a bunch a parts and some bikes.


----------

